# Plumbing Engineering Design Code حمله الان



## الطموني (27 أبريل 2009)

الحمد لله اخير عرفت انزل حاجة على الفور شير


اليكم اخوتي هذا الملف و هو عبارة عن كتاب 
Plumbing Engineering Design Code

و هذا الكتاب كنا نستخدمه في حساب اعمال الصرف الصحي و المياه في دوله الامارت العربية و ممكن القول انه معتمد عندهم كاكود

الرابط هو
http://www.4shared.com/file/102074165/4eb1d703/Plumbing_Engineering_Design_Code.html

ادعو لي بالتوفيق و الرحمة و المغفرة و لوالداي


----------



## الطموني (27 أبريل 2009)

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و العزة انصر المسلمين في غزة


----------



## الطموني (27 أبريل 2009)

بدي اقطع ايدي من الكتف اذا حقوق الطبع و النشر محفوظة :


----------



## cfm (28 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عيشه الكيلانى (28 أبريل 2009)

وايش يكون الكود هذا خوى


----------



## nass871 (13 فبراير 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## احمد الجزائر (14 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## omarjamain (14 فبراير 2010)

thank you man


----------



## ahmadmechanical (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يا الطيب


----------



## amr fathy (16 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد محمد البدوى (17 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم


----------



## خبير الاردن (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## بلال جهاد (23 ديسمبر 2012)

الطموني قال:


> الحمد لله اخير عرفت انزل حاجة على الفور شير
> 
> 
> اليكم اخوتي هذا الملف و هو عبارة عن كتاب
> ...



السلام عليكم 
طبعاً الموضوع قديم والرابط لا يعمل لكن لو كان عندك رابط جديد ساكون شاكراً
وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 ديسمبر 2012)

نرجو إحياء الرابط 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ihab-b (24 ديسمبر 2012)

نرجو إعادة إحياء الرابط لأنه لا يعمل ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## amr fathy (27 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجوا اعاده رفعة


----------



## thebigcaptin (7 مايو 2013)

الرابط باييييييييييييييييييييييييييظ بفتح الظاء


----------



## ديار السعيدي (7 مايو 2013)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------

